# Albino axolotl



## Mistwalker (Jan 29, 2007)

Just picked up the cutest little albino axolotl, it joins my larger, normal color axolotl.


----------



## arachnocat (Jan 29, 2007)

Aww! What a cutie! How big is it? I have a white one too. I'm going to get him a buddy soon, maybe a natural colored one.


----------



## Mistwalker (Jan 30, 2007)

He's about three inches long, give or take. The normal color variation is about twice that size. I was worried they might fight, or bother each other, but aside from the little one thinking the big one's gills were something to snack on once, they mostly ignore each other.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Jan 30, 2007)

That sure is one odd type of animal!


----------



## roach dude (Jan 30, 2007)

Their are quite marvellouse... am i right in saying that they are feather external gills right?:?


----------



## Frogsarethapoop (Jan 30, 2007)

roach dude said:


> Their are quite marvellouse... am i right in saying that they are feather external gills right?:?


feather-LIKE external gills


----------



## arachnocat (Jan 30, 2007)

Mine has rather stumpy gills but I was told that's a normal genetic variation. This is Jaimie. He's about 9".


----------



## AneesasMuse (Jan 30, 2007)

I am doomed.   








STOP posting cute critter pics!!!! Stop it!! I've been researching these axolotls for days now... ever since the OP's first post. I already know which tank it will fit in. STOPPPPP!!!


----------



## bugmankeith (Jan 30, 2007)

Piebald ones are my favorite.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Jan 30, 2007)

I like the melanoids and the white albinos the most. The other albinos look "non albino" to me... I dunno. I just think the ruby red gills contrasted against the two preferred colors look awesome! 

They are all amazing, though!


----------



## arachnocat (Jan 31, 2007)

I put black sand and a black background in my tank so my axie would stand out more  
They really have a lot of personality. Mine gets excited when I walk up to the tank and he eats from my fingers. A few weeks ago I put some feeder guppies in there and he spent all weekend hunting them. It was pretty fun to watch.


----------



## roach dude (Jan 31, 2007)

what so the gils are not feathers.....i thought these things were just evoloved birds......... well you learn a new things every day eh


----------



## Frogsarethapoop (Jan 31, 2007)

roach dude said:


> what so the gils are not feathers.....i thought these things were just evoloved birds......... well you learn a new things every day eh


Close, but completely backwards. Birds evolved from reptiles. And reptiles evolved from amphibians (like the axolotl).


----------



## AneesasMuse (Jan 31, 2007)

arachnocat said:


> I put black sand and a black background in my tank so my axie would stand out more
> They really have a lot of personality. Mine gets excited when I walk up to the tank and he eats from my fingers. A few weeks ago I put some feeder guppies in there and he spent all weekend hunting them. It was pretty fun to watch.


You are not helping my dilemna here... not in the least!  As soon as I get my little Gargoyle addition all settled in, I'm going to start looking for a couple of these babies. They are just too darn cute! They look "all dressed up" for some 'Faire or Parade'... with the 'frilly nilly' gills all around their heads. And now, you've gone and told me that they are friendly and will eat out of your hand   Almost everyone in my house (and there are LOTS) eats from my hand, sits on my lap... chest... shoulder... head, rests in my hand when I put it in the tank, etc. etc. I always... ALWAYS... have a "baby" keeping me busy somehow.  

I'm hoping some of the higher end LFS will have them in stock in a week or so, but right now... I'm going to check out AB just in case. *aquabid.com

Thanks for corrupting me once again...


----------



## arachnocat (Feb 1, 2007)

Well you're welcome!  
Niles Biological usually has them in stock


----------



## AneesasMuse (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, darn it! Thanks..... I guess.   That's pretty close... I could just drive and pick them up. Hah! Tomorrow, even. And they have the colors that I like... kind of. I really want a white albino, but "just white" will suffice.   


...and they have frogs like my baby, Yahya the Bullfrog! Great!



See what you've done...


----------



## pharaoh2653 (Feb 1, 2007)

you may want to check out caudata.org


----------



## AneesasMuse (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks! I checked there first, actually. Everyone that has available stuff is in the UK or further and/or don't ship. I found them available at Indiana Axolotl and Niles, too. I'm going to check one of the LFS and see if they ever get them in... it's a pretty "high end, specialty" store, so they might. I don't expect to find it in the average fish/pet store, though. 

I just love how everyone here is a "great Enabler"


----------



## roach dude (Feb 1, 2007)

Frogsarethapoop said:


> Close, but completely backwards. Birds evolved from reptiles. And reptiles evolved from amphibians (like the axolotl).


I was kidding.......lol sarcasm is hard to type...


----------



## arachnocat (Feb 1, 2007)

What is the LFS?


----------



## AneesasMuse (Feb 1, 2007)

Local Fish Store. Sorry, I usually add that little tidbit when I use "LFS". I must've slipped in all my excitement!  

Can you believe that they sell them at Walmart?? At least, someone I ran into today told me they do occasionally. I don't shop at Wallie's usually, but I must confess that I went in there today... just to check.  








Don't flame me for boycotting Wallie's, please. I avoid a lot of "labor tyrant" type places, actually.


----------



## Freezer Dust (Mar 25, 2011)

I see you live in santa rosa, i also do and have been looking to purchase two axolotl i cant find anywere that sells them could you please tell me were you got yours. 

Thank you


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 26, 2011)

Freezer, try try the local herp shows.  They're were quite a few at the last Pomona show.


----------



## Obelisk (Mar 26, 2011)

I usually see one or two ads for them in the amphibians section in the kingsnake.com classifieds.


----------

